# Gaggia Classic Pressure Calibration



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Is there a way of checking the pressure of the Classic or is is pre-set at the factory and therefore is fixed at a certain point? Also if it is running slightly out can it be adjusted or is it a trip to my service centre?

Cheers.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> Is there a way of checking the pressure of the Classic or is is pre-set at the factory and therefore is fixed at a certain point? Also if it is running slightly out can it be adjusted or is it a trip to my service centre?
> 
> Cheers.


It's a fairly easy thing to adjust. Best done with a pressure gauge which is easily put together. Search for opv mod and you'll find loads of info.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, Neil.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> Thanks for the advice, Neil.


Should have said, if your classic is a new one the opv will be set to a higher pressure for use with pods and pressurised baskets. A lot of people including me reduce this. It is not essential but can make it more forgiving.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

My machine is 4 years old.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

where did you get your wand malc? also whats the best pressure for non pressurised baskets?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> My machine is 4 years old.


It likely is set at the higher pressure. I think they started this from 2009 on.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

vasily87 said:


> where did you get your wand malc? also whats the best pressure for non pressurised baskets?


Happy Donkey sell one for £27.50 which can be fitted without requiring you to remove the nut from your current Classic one. You can get them around £20.00 but you have to use the nut from existing wand. Ideal pressure for non-pressurised baskets is between 9-10bar. You need a portafilter with a manometer attached to be able to read brew head pressure. Can buy them but you can ask on the forum for a loan.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up. I got my Silvia steam wand from MYespresso. The conversion was so easy, although I had to hacksaw my old wand in half in order to get the nut off.


----------

